# Undo mark as read?



## HJ (7 May 2008)

I accidentally double clicked on the "mark as read" button for commuting, is there any way of undoing this? I like being able to go to the last unread post in a thread


----------



## Shaun (8 May 2008)

Sorry, no - once you've marked them as read thats it. :?:

On the up side, think how much reading time you've saved.


----------

